# Unusual KMX Kart for sale



## Auntie Helen (2 Oct 2008)

Just came across this on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270282481078&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:GB:1123


----------



## spandex (2 Oct 2008)

KMX with power assist! A KMX made out of gold....... is still a KMX!!!!!!!


----------



## Riding in Circles (2 Oct 2008)

Pity it is illegal to use in Europe.


----------



## spandex (3 Oct 2008)

User3143 said:


> Nice trike




?????


----------



## domtyler (3 Oct 2008)

I love that, I really wish I could justify buying it, he's got a reserve of £700. I am seriously tempted!!


----------



## spandex (3 Oct 2008)

and you will be seriously disappointed


----------



## BentMikey (3 Oct 2008)

spandex said:


> KMX with power assist! A KMX made out of gold....... is still a KMX!!!!!!!



+1


----------



## domtyler (3 Oct 2008)

spandex said:


> and you will be seriously disappointed



Why?


----------



## spandex (3 Oct 2008)

Have you had a go on one?


----------



## BentMikey (3 Oct 2008)

I guess they are good for what they are and how much they cost, but if I were buying myself a trike I think I'd go for one of Ian's Catrikes. They are gorgeous cycles!


----------



## domtyler (3 Oct 2008)

spandex said:


> Have you had a go on one?



No.


----------



## spandex (3 Oct 2008)

domtyler said:


> No.




Well the 1st KMX to be made was for off road but now people think that they where made for the road? There is to much drag for then to be any good and you need to know how to keep them maintained if you don't you can kill the frame in 6months!


----------



## domtyler (3 Oct 2008)

So basically KMX are shite then?


----------



## spandex (3 Oct 2008)

In a word yes for riding on road.


But off road Grate but you do need to know how to look after them!


Where are you?


----------



## domtyler (3 Oct 2008)

London!

I wouldn't really have though that a trike would be very suitable for off road, I know just pushing a pram over rough ground and narrow trails can be an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Crackle (3 Oct 2008)

domtyler said:


> I wouldn't really have though that a trike would be very suitable for off road, I know just pushing a pram over rough ground and narrow trails can be an absolute nightmare.



Can't you find a homeless shelter or find an old pram with bigger wheels in a skip?


----------



## spandex (3 Oct 2008)

domtyler said:


> London!
> 
> I wouldn't really have though that a trike would be very suitable for off road, I know just pushing a pram over rough ground and narrow trails can be an absolute nightmare.




That's what they where made for and there grate at it ( but just that)


----------



## domtyler (3 Oct 2008)

Crackle said:


> Can't you find a homeless shelter or find an old pram with bigger wheels in a skip?



Maybe yes, but I've grown quite attached to my pram now, it's got all my stuff in it, all set up nice, just how I like it. No, couldn't possibly think about changing it now, I'll just soldier on with this one, thanks for the thought though Crackle. Like the idea about the shelter, unfortunately I can't really have people touching my stuff so not really an option.


----------



## Hilldodger (3 Oct 2008)

I'd like to see one with rocket assist...........







.....being sent into space.

Horrible bloody things.


----------



## spandex (3 Oct 2008)




----------



## tdr1nka (3 Oct 2008)

The KMX is a bit of a toy, it's heavy, cumbersome and needs constant fettling. I've put thinner slick tryes on it for the road to reduce the drag but it lacks that certain 'zing' that you find in the higher priced trikes.

But saying that, I've had some good road rides on mine which I bought second hand but I'd never commute or try to tour on it.

It could well be the Reliant Robin of trikes, only slightly less useful.

Having had the KMX for a while now I have decided that I really want a recumbent bicycle so it hasn't been too expensive a learning curve.


----------



## velocidad (3 Oct 2008)

i'm sure he's sold that very same trike on ebay before, just a few weeks ago i think, bit odd?

cheers velocidad.


----------



## Riding in Circles (4 Oct 2008)

Dom, you are welcome to a go on one of the demo's if I am in town sometime.


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Oct 2008)

Well he sold it for £820 so someone thought it was worth it!


----------



## spandex (15 Oct 2008)

I hope they like it!


----------

